# Best leather maintenance/cleaner for BMW



## yi5hedr3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Rusty34 said:


> How can any of these popular cleaners and conditioners even work on the urethane coated leather in BMW's?


 So you're saying we just need a good urethane protectant?


----------



## Rusty34 (Feb 3, 2017)

yi5hedr3 said:


> So you're saying we just need a good urethane protectant?


Actually I am not sure. We need a high end detailer to advise us.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Rusty34 said:


> Actually I am not sure. We need a high end detailer to advise us.


LOL. Buy _his_ product. Never believe a salesman.


----------



## ABCarr (Nov 29, 2015)

All leather found in BMW's is not equal. If you have Dakota leather, as I do, which is a coated leather, all you need for cleaning is a damp cloth (or possibly mild soap for stains). Any conditioner will basically sit on top of the coating and be useless. If you have Merino or Nappa leather, that's another story.


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

And when the coated Dakota leather shows some damage...then what?


----------



## rbelton (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the E39 leather is technically Dakota due to it's grain. But the Lexol cleaner works really well on it. As for the conditioner it seems to work well too and makes the interior smell good. Maybe we need a microscope test to see if conditioners actually penetrate into the leather at all!

https://youtu.be/jbYBjAT8QjM


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

Anybody else with some options on mildly damaged Dakota Leather needing repair/rejuvenate/recondition help?


----------

